# Erreichbarkeit bei Reklamationen etc...



## xXSittiXx (8. August 2012)

Mittlerweile finde ich es echt lächerlich mit der Telefonverbindung und der Kontaktaufnahme per E-mail. Habe gestern bestimmt 2 Stunden probiert jemanden zu erreichen und heute schon wieder eine 3 viertel Stunde, da geht aber einfach keiner dran. Auf E-Mails wird kaum geantwortet und nach mehrfachen Anrufsversuchen wird anscheinend der Hörer neben das Telefon gelegt. Also der Service ist echt..., naja das nächste Rad wird wohl nicht bei H&S / Radon gekauft sondern beim Händler vor Ort, wo zwar der Preis des Bike teurer ist aber man nen Top Service hat.
MfG Sitti


----------



## Radon-Bikes (8. August 2012)

Wo genau hast Du denn angerufen? Bei Stoßzeiten im Laden in Bonn kann es schon einmal vorkommen, dass Du es länger probieren musst. Und Emails werden immer nach der Reihenfolge des Eingangs bearbeitet. Wie lang liegt deine Email zurück?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXSittiXx (8. August 2012)

Die E-Mail liegt bereits mehrere tage zurück und die Anrufe waren über den Tag verteilt mal da ne halbe stunde mal da..


----------



## hesinde2006 (12. August 2012)

Ich habe in den letzten Tagen 2 Mails gesendet, bis heute keine Antwort!!!!


> Sehr geehrtes Radon-Team,
> 
> für den Neukauf eines MTB brauche ich die Geometrie Werte ( inkl Reach und Stack) des Radon QLT Race 4.0 von 2009.
> Bitte lassen Sie mir die Werte möglichst schnell zukommen.
> Vielen Dank


----------



## log11 (12. August 2012)

@Radon Bikes, um es mal konkret zu machen. Ich versuchte Freitag und Samstag zigfach die Kontaktaufnahme mit dem Ladenlokal in Bonn. Absolut vergeblich.
Entweder war besetzt oder wenn es geklingelt hat wird man weggedrückt.
Die Rufnummer war 0228 - 97 84 816 wie auch offiziell auf Eurer Homepage angegeben.
Ich rede nicht von 10 Anrufversuchen sondern über die 2 Tage verteilt von ca. 100! Und das kann dann irgendwo echt nicht sein.


----------



## log11 (16. August 2012)

Ist von Euch einer in den letzten Tagen bei der Rufnummer im Ladenlokal durchgekommen?
(0228-9784816) Ich hab es heute ab 7Uhr und auch gestern abend versucht. Es klingelt und nach ein paar Sekunden ist besetzt. So als ob man bewusst weggedrückt wird.
Entweder stimmt was mit deren Telefonanlage nicht oder die wollen mit niemand sprechen.
Schade, dabei wollte ich doch nur ein Bike kaufen.


----------



## Wiepjes (16. August 2012)

log11 schrieb:


> Ist von Euch einer in den letzten Tagen bei der Rufnummer im Ladenlokal durchgekommen?
> (0228-9784816) Ich hab es heute ab 7Uhr und auch gestern abend versucht. Es klingelt und nach ein paar Sekunden ist besetzt. So als ob man bewusst weggedrückt wird.
> Entweder stimmt was mit deren Telefonanlage nicht oder die wollen mit niemand sprechen.
> Schade, dabei wollte ich doch nur ein Bike kaufen.


...


----------



## Wiepjes (16. August 2012)

log11 schrieb:


> Ist von Euch einer in den letzten Tagen bei der Rufnummer im Ladenlokal durchgekommen?
> (0228-9784816) Ich hab es heute ab 7Uhr und auch gestern abend versucht. Es klingelt und nach ein paar Sekunden ist besetzt. So als ob man bewusst weggedrückt wird.
> Entweder stimmt was mit deren Telefonanlage nicht oder die wollen mit niemand sprechen.
> Schade, dabei wollte ich doch nur ein Bike kaufen.



Du musst die 0228978480 anrufen du Hirn. Ausserdem ist das der Laden. Ich glaube nicht, dass da jemand um 7.00 Uhr ist. Da du von drüben anrufst solltest du besser die 02225 8888 0 anrufen, wenn du wirklich ein Bike bestellen willst, was ich aber nicht glaube, da du hier nur rumstänkern willst und dummes Zeug verzapfst.


----------



## log11 (16. August 2012)

Wiepjes schrieb:


> Ich glaube du wählst die falsche Telefonnummer: 0228-978480 ist richtig.
> Ausserdem ist das doch das Ladengeschäft. Da du doch von drüben anrufst solltest du die 02225 8888 0 anwählen du





Auf der Hompage steht folgendes:

Geschäftszeiten:
Montag bis Freitag
Samstag 	10:00 bis 18:30 Uhr
 10:00 bis 14:00 Uhr

Radteile und Bekleidung:	0228 - 97 84 80  

[email protected]

Radverkauf und -beratung:	0228 - 97 84 816  

[email protected]


Und genau diese 00228-9784816 Nummer ist für 5 Klingelzeichen frei und dann besetzt. Natürlich versuche ich das seit 3 Tagen wärend der Geschäftszeiten und JA, ich will den Laden und nicht den Versand erreichen.
Übrigens solltest Du mal Deinen Ton im Forum überdenken. Ist nicht sonderlich sachlich.


----------



## Wiepjes (16. August 2012)

log11 schrieb:


> Auf der Hompage steht folgendes:
> 
> Geschäftszeiten:
> Montag bis Freitag
> ...



und wenn dann einer drangeht, was würdest du dann sagen: ähh hallo ähh ist da Radon? Ich bin der Ernie aus Erfurt und äh ich wollt mal fragen ob äh die Bikes 2 Räder haben. Äh danke.


----------



## log11 (16. August 2012)

Bist ja nen richtiger Spaßvogel, oder?
Nein ich will wissen ob ein spezielles Rad in RH 18" da ist, da ich morgen eh in Bonn bin.
Wo ist da bitte das Problem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SvenS3 (22. August 2012)

Ich versuche es jetzt seit 8 Tagen... Es gibt überhaupt keine Chance dort jemanden zu erreichen.

Ich habe lediglich in der Bekleidungsabteilung jemanden erreicht und dachte man könnte mich rüber verbinden. Aber dazu war die Dame am Telefon nicht in der Lage.

Daraufhin habe ich an einem anderen Tag versucht die Bestellhotline zu erreichen um dort meine Frage zu stellen.

Leider hatte der gute Mann überhaupt keine Lust mir weiter zu helfen und war sehr unfreundlich.

Auf die Frage nach dem Tagesangebot für ein ZR 6.0 oder 7.0 hieß es nur "Was glauben Sie was ein Tagesangebot ist? "

Ich bin selbst Unternehmer und wenn jemand in der Lage ist mitten in der Saison aktuelle Ware reduziert zu verkaufen, dann sollte genau dieser Unternehmer das am Ende der Saison erst Recht sein. Vor allem wenn man anbietet gleich 2 Räder zu kaufen.

Aber es hat nur geheissen, wir haben noch 8 Stück, die verkaufen wir auch so.

Da fühlt man sich verarscht.

Schade ist, das offenbar ein einziger Mitarbeiter am Telefon potenzielle Kunden vergrault.

Nur das seit 8 Tagen niemand in Bonn ans Telefon geht ist absolut nicht in Ordnung. Da darf man sich nicht wundern wenn die Kunden zu Canyon fahren.


----------



## hesinde2006 (22. August 2012)

Hallo!!!!!!!
ist hier kein Supporter von Radon????

Bitte antworten!!!! Meine Farge steht in Post 4
Vielen Dank


----------



## filiale (22. August 2012)

Ich kann verstehen dass Du Deine Räder nicht zu einem Tagesangebotspreis bekommen hast. Denn dann würde jeder nur noch bestellen wenn er die Räder reduziert/SSV erhält. Nur weil andere Räder reduziert sind, hat niemand Anspruch darauf, dass "sein Wunschrad" ebenfalls reduziert wird.

Dass der Laden telefonisch aber praktisch nicht zu ereichen ist, dass ist mehr als ärgerlich.


----------



## log11 (22. August 2012)

Ich war vergangenen Freitag im Laden, vormittags. Wenn man mal dort war kann man ein wenig nachvollziehen, warum dort niemand ans Telefon geht. Jeder Verkäufer ist im Verkaufsgespräch mit einem oder mehreren Kunden.
Akzeptabel ist es für den wartenden Kunden am Telefon dennoch nicht....da gebe ich Euch recht.


----------



## alexanderZ (23. August 2012)

habt ihr schonmal darÃ¼ber nachgedacht, wieso radon so verdamt billig ist??? die 500â¬, die ihrim vergleich zu nem specialized spart, liegen AUCH im service! geht in nen laden um die ecke und zahlt das anderthalbfache, dann habt ihr nen netten berater dazu. oder kauft beim DISCOUNTER und meckert nicht Ã¼ber den service. das ist doch nahezu bescheuert!

keiner von euch kommt auf die idee, beim aldi zu verlangen, dass man in der fleischabteilung rezeptvorschlÃ¤ge vom personal bekommt - in ner normalen metzgerei aber bekommt man sowas - zahlt es aber auch Ã¼ber den preis mit.

ich hatte bereits qualitÃ¤tsprobleme bei radon, diese wurden sofort behoben. telefonisch ist es komplizierter, aber nicht unmÃ¶glich.

alle lieferzeiten etc sind auf der homepage erklÃ¤rt!

dieses ewige rumgejammer geht mir auf den sack! und wenn jemand jetzt die geometriedaten von nem 2009er rad haben will, wo derzeit die 2013er rÃ¤der promoted werden und zeitgleich noch rad-ispo in mÃ¼nchen ist, der hat echt nicht verstanden wie ein laden wie radon / bike discount funktioniert!


----------



## lordbauer (23. August 2012)

Naja,

Ball mal flach halten. Wer auf Emails nicht angemessen reagieren kann, sollte keine Kommunikation per Email anbieten.

Gleiches gilt für das Telefon. 

Das Haupteinsparpotenzial liegt ja auch nicht am geringerem Service, sondern weil es kein Zwischenhändler gibt. Ob das gleich zu setzen ist mit weniger Service muss jeder selbst entscheiden.

Wenn H&S gerade wenig Personal hat (Sommerferien) oder der Ansturm zu groß ist, ergeben sich eben längere Reaktionszeiten. Nur kann man so etwas den Kunden ja heutzutage problemlos mitteilen und damit Ärger vermeiden,
in dem man den Kunden in den Prozess (Statusverfolgung) einbindet. Dann sieht man zum Beispiel "Email wurde gelesen von",  "voaraussichtliche Bearbeitung in zwei Tagen von" usw.

Letztendlich sehe ich bei H&S da noch Verbesserungspotential .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (23. August 2012)

@alexander

ja du hast recht, in allen belangen. aber wenn sich radon ein neues center mit testparkour leisten kann, dann geht es denen nicht so schlecht, als dass man zur verbesserung des service 2 leute mehr einstellt, damit die kundenzufriedenheit erhöht und somit wieder mehr umsatz generiert wird. desweiteren wird viel geld ins marketing gepumpt und mit tollen hochglanzprospekten geworben. aber der service, der kommt zu kurz (kostet ja auch nur unnötig geld, kann man sich ja sparen, denken sich bestimmt die chefs).

leider glauben die geschäftsführer noch immer, dass man den umsatz steigern kann, in dem man personal einspart (vergessen dabei aber die sinkenden verkäufe), anstelle in ein solides unternehmen zusätzlich personal zu investieren um den umsatz zu steigern.


----------



## alexanderZ (23. August 2012)

wenn du in de laden gehst findest du verkäufer. wenn die neue fläche da ist, dann sind auch automatisch mehr leute da.

aber das generelle gejammer hier ist die hölle - und ich halte es nciht für realistisch, dass man bei 3 tagen anruf-versuchen niemanden dranbekommt. ich musste immer 2-5 mal versuchen und hatte dann jemanden dran.

mails sollten beantwortet werden, aber wenn leute sonderpreise auf billige räder verlangen und das verneinen als unangemessen darstellen, dann pack ich mir echt an den kopf


----------



## Wiepjes (23. August 2012)

alexanderZ schrieb:


> wenn du in de laden gehst findest du verkäufer. wenn die neue fläche da ist, dann sind auch automatisch mehr leute da.
> 
> aber das generelle gejammer hier ist die hölle - und ich halte es nciht für realistisch, dass man bei 3 tagen anruf-versuchen niemanden dranbekommt. ich musste immer 2-5 mal versuchen und hatte dann jemanden dran.
> 
> mails sollten beantwortet werden, aber wenn leute sonderpreise auf billige räder verlangen und das verneinen als unangemessen darstellen, dann pack ich mir echt an den kopf



Hast du völlig recht.
Aber das Gejammer mit den den tollen Tipps ist 
Die werden schon wissen, was sie tun, ansonsten wären sie nicht so erfolgreich und hätten nicht so tolle Bikes.
Geh mal zu einem kleinen Händler und reklamier mal deinen Rahmen, hatte ich mal mit nem Colnago in Koblenz gemacht. Hat 6 Monate gedauert. Colnago macht u.a. 6 Wochen Sommerferien. Da kommst du dann zwar sofort beim Händler durch, weil der nix zu tun hat, der kann dir aber auch nix verzälle.
Ich glaub der filiale sollt bei Radon anfangen, da müsst da keiner mehr anrufen!!!


----------



## Kenbarrow (23. August 2012)

Wiepjes schrieb:


> Hast du völlig recht.
> Aber das Gejammer mit den den tollen Tipps ist
> Die werden schon wissen, was sie tun, ansonsten wären sie nicht so erfolgreich und hätten nicht so tolle Bikes.
> Geh mal zu einem kleinen Händler und reklamier mal deinen Rahmen, hatte ich mal mit nem Colnago in Koblenz gemacht. Hat 6 Monate gedauert. Colnago macht u.a. 6 Wochen Sommerferien. Da kommst du dann zwar sofort beim Händler durch, weil der nix zu tun hat, der kann dir aber auch nix verzälle.
> Ich glaub der filiale sollt bei Radon anfangen, da müsst da keiner mehr anrufen!!!


 Wer jemals in Bonn war, weiß genau warum die Kommunikation mit Radon so schwierig ist. Da ist fast immer die Hölle los, z.T. sogar an normalen Werktagen vormittags. Wie sollen Verkäufer, die schon drei Kunden simultan bedienen, noch telefonieren oder Mails beantworten.
Da die gesamte Kommunikation aber ausschliesslich über die Verkäufer läuft muss man sich eigentlich nicht wundern...
Das wird aber hoffentlich nach dem Umzug besser!


----------



## Max_V (23. August 2012)

Es funktioniert, irgendwie...(meine Beobachtungen..) der Kontakt mit Verkäufer läuft in der Nebensaison zweimal täglich, in der Hauptsaison im Zweitagesrytmus. Das große Problem ist..auf der Webseite sind nur allgemeine Mailadressen angegeben, bei der sich die Verkäufer kaum angesprochen fühlen. Die Verkäufer haben alle eine persönliche Adresse, nur diese herausfinden  Name(oder Namenskürzel)@bike-discount.de

Ach ja und das mit dem Anrufen...nicht um 07.00, sondern ab 10.00 bzw. 5 minuten bevor der Laden aufmacht.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (24. August 2012)

Hallo Leute,
unsere Verkäufer im Laden haben alle keine separate E-Mailadresse, denn sonst würden sie aus dem Bearbeiten von E-Mails nicht mehr herauskommen. Es gibt eine zentrale Adresse: [email protected] Die wird von den verschiedenen Verkäufern bearbeitet.


----------



## Max_V (24. August 2012)

cubation schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> also Räder vorbestellen kannst du unter [email protected] .
> 
> ...



*Ihr Team für Kompletträder und Rahmen*

"Foto von Frau Wenke"
Vorsichtshalber beim kopieren entfernt!

Patricia Wenke
0228 - 97 84 816
[email protected]

Quelle: Radon-HP


Hoffe jetzt gegen keinen Regel wegen des Kopierens verstoßen zu haben. Sonst PN und ich lösche alles wieder.

Sorry, aber da ich unter der anderen Mailadresse Kontakt zu Frau Wenke bekommen habe nahm ich das stark an. Die Mailadressen die ich sonst von Radon bekommen habe fangen auch alle mit Namen an, die möchte ich aber nicht nennen. Diese hier war nur ein Beispiel da sie im Forum schon geschrieben stand.


----------



## Kenbarrow (1. September 2012)

Max_V schrieb:


> *Ihr Team für Kompletträder und Rahmen*
> 
> "Foto von Frau Wenke"
> Vorsichtshalber beim kopieren entfernt!
> ...


 Ja, die ist aber auch die einzige mit einer eigenen Adresse. Wollte bei meinem letzten Besuch die E-Mail Adresse vom John haben. Dieser sagte mir dann, dass es weder Telefondurchwahlen zu den Verkäufern noch seperate Mail Adressen gibt. Es gibt die -16  bzw. [email protected] für ALLE Verkäufer.


----------



## Cityracer (3. September 2012)

Kenbarrow schrieb:


> Wer jemals in Bonn war, weiß genau warum die Kommunikation mit Radon so schwierig ist. Da ist fast immer die Hölle los, z.T. sogar an normalen Werktagen vormittags. Wie sollen Verkäufer, die schon drei Kunden simultan bedienen, noch telefonieren oder Mails beantworten.



dem kann ich nur zustimmen. unglaublich eigentlich. dennoch schaffen es manche Leute, da sogar mit einem neuen Rad aus dem Laden rauszukommen. 

Ladies in engen kurzen Hosen + knappen Topps kriegen das Rad sogar noch bis ins Auto getragen...also im Zweifelsfall die Freundin vorschicken


----------



## friesenspiess (5. September 2012)

Also ich hatte heute ein sehr nettes Telefonat mit Herrn Stax von der Hotline. Vielen Dank für die gute Beratung und die Tipps um das Schleifen an meiner Bremse zu beseitigen... werd's mal ausprobieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuluri (7. September 2012)

Ich kann die gute Meinung nur bestätigen.

Ich hatte eine Reklamation und wurde super beraten bzw. wurde mich wirklich schnell geholfen!!!!

Vielen Dank nochmal an den Herrn Stefan Trost.

Ich bin wirklich begeistert!!!!


----------



## tillibebek (10. September 2012)

friesenspiess schrieb:


> Also ich hatte heute ein sehr nettes Telefonat mit Herrn Stax von der Hotline. Vielen Dank für die gute Beratung und die Tipps um das Schleifen an meiner Bremse zu beseitigen... werd's mal ausprobieren!



...

Ich fand Patricia Wenke echt klasse!


----------

